# Crank Ot Vitosha growing up (mal)



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

The little guy has grown quite a bit since the trip to Lisa Gellers in MN. He is now 3 months old and 30 pounds. He's started teething and in the crazy ear phase but that will pass soon.

Anyway he has had some bitework sessions for targeting and stuff like that but hes a puppy so who cares? The fun stuff is puppy play time. Here are two videos I have of him playing with Lux a 3 year old Malinois who is great at empowering little guys.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6j0XWhBmN7s&list=UUvhDdy5Mtpa7XfXZQP2GrVw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KR8j-8FOX2U&list=UUvhDdy5Mtpa7XfXZQP2GrVw&noredirect=1


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

So big already! :wild: So cute though, especially when he's playing!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

He has a precaudal mark on his tail!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks like a good time was had by all...


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Looks like you've been feeding him Miracle-Gro! 

The older Mal does look like a great canine teacher for him. He doesn't cut him any slack, but isn't rough with him either.
Thanks for sharing the videos.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

He is already so big!  Love Lux too. What a good boy. Crank is a brave little dude. Such cute little videos.


----------



## RebGyp (May 24, 2006)

Looks like your pup has the perfect playmate. I totally enjoyed watching those videos.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

He looks lethargic like he has no drive. You may want to send him to me just so I can be sure.


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

I especially liked the pool party.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Ever so cute!!! So much fun to watch. Plus, I love the name Crank!


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Crank and Momo - YouTube

Here he is again learning to play nice with much smaller more fragile puppies.

http://instagram.com/p/tLF5QVkDHN/

So much for the no off switch.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

That little fluffy is so cute!!


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Baillif said:


> Crank and Momo - YouTube
> 
> Here he is again learning to play nice with much smaller more fragile puppies.
> 
> ...


You are so fortunate to have him! Oh, that I had the energy of my youth, lol, (or even maybe 10 years ago...), I would try a mal. 

Susan


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

He looks like fun! I can tell how much you're enjoying the little guy


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

lauren43 said:


> That little fluffy is so cute!!


That little fluffy is trained to a level you guys wouldn't even believe.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOID7sIsOV4&list=UUvhDdy5Mtpa7XfXZQP2GrVw

First introduction of Zebu and Crank in the yard at the kennel today. Zebu hates puppies. Not in an I find you annoying way, but in a I want to murder you with my teeth kind of way. It is weird because he isn't a dog aggressive dog although he does have an edge. He is fine with any size dog just as long as they aren't a puppy and somehow he knows the difference, perhaps by smell or something else. I don't know if this is a genetic thing or because of some error in socialization at some point, but it doesn't really matter. It is there and I am aware of it so I take steps to ensure it doesn't become a problem. Usually this means crate management.

I didn't dare this introduction earlier because Zebu clearly showed aggression to Crank through crate doors and stuff like that in the past few weeks but they have lessened the older Crank became, and I started to get playful reads between the two when there was a barrier in the way. 

Crank needed to first see lots of pictures of dogs that were balanced and get a big history of good experiences at the 8 week-16 week mark of life before I decided to try this because if something did happen before I was able to intervene it would likely only color his impression of Zebu and not with every other dog out there in the world.

I didn't get the more tense part of the introduction. By the time this was recorded they had already been in the yard for about 10-15 minutes. Also what you don't see is that I am holding a stock whip and ready to nail either dog for behaviors that can trigger fights, so if they look a bit suppressed it's because they are and I did it on purpose. As they become more comfortable with each other I allow longer and more risky interactions like rough play or something like that.

They aren't allowed to just "work it out." Any posturing like humping or teeing each other up is punished. If Crank gets annoying and overly playful around Zebu and Zebu isn't reciprocating then Crank gets corrected for it. If things get overly tense I will break them up and let them have a breather before things possibly escalate. 

They'll end up friends at some point I'm sure, but as of right now they need structure in their interactions together to insure things stay safe and enjoyable for both of them.

This kind of thing is fairly risky but IMO necessary as they should be able to at least coexist in the same room without a fight instantly starting as they get older. Management of dogs works too as a substitute but mistakes happen and management can fail.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Baillif said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOID7sIsOV4&list=UUvhDdy5Mtpa7XfXZQP2GrVw
> 
> Not in an I find you annoying way, but in a I want to murder you with my teeth kind of way. It is weird because he isn't a dog aggressive dog although he does have an edge. He is fine with any size dog just as long as they aren't a puppy and somehow he knows the difference, perhaps by smell or something else. I don't know if this is a genetic thing or because of some error in socialization at some point, but it doesn't really matter.


My male is EXACTLY like this as well - he HATES that puppies are "out of control" and don't comport themselves in a respectful manner. Like they are puppies, you dope LOL He still struggles with allowing a puppy licence now at 3. He is pretty harsh in his "correction" (What he deems necessary I guess), so I don't allow him access to puppies unless we are working on ignoring and/or tolerance.

Even at 16 weeks old when I brought him home he would not play with other puppies, only well behaved, balanced adult dogs.

Puppies were promptly corrected for their abhorrent behavior, while he played well with adult dogs respectfully. He was never really an "annoying" puppy himself, really....


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

It's not even that. Even before he can interact with them or even if they're ignoring him he gets angry and hackles. It's not like that with adult or even semi adult dogs no matter how annoying they are.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Baillif said:


> Also what you don't see is that I am holding a stock whip and ready to nail either dog for behaviors that can trigger fights, so if they look a bit suppressed it's because they are and I did it on purpose.
> 
> They aren't allowed to just "work it out." Any posturing like humping or teeing each other up is punished. If Crank gets annoying and overly playful around Zebu and Zebu isn't reciprocating then Crank gets corrected for it. If things get overly tense I will break them up and let them have a breather before things possibly escalate.
> 
> This kind of thing is fairly risky but IMO necessary as they should be able to at least coexist in the same room without a fight instantly starting as they get older. Management of dogs works too as a substitute but mistakes happen and management can fail.


Maybe it's just me, but I don't see this as being risky at all. It's telling the dogs, in no uncertain terms, what's expected of them. How much better does it get, lol? Black and white, how simple! This worked perfectly fine for me - right down to the stock whip, lmao.
Nice dogs, congrats


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Sooooo... You never have to mow back there, huh?


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

The dog yards are mandated by some sort of NC code to be gravel or AstroTurf of some sort so no not back there. We do have a mondioring field where the grass is growing and hopefully pretty soon we will have to mow back there.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWsp7Gj833c&list=UUvhDdy5Mtpa7XfXZQP2GrVw

I'm loosening up on them lately. They're playing nicely although at times a bit rough but I'm ok with that as long as it stays civil. The plan moving forward is the only way Zebu gets any play is if its with Crank. Crank will be the highlight of his day for at least a week or so and that should create enough of a relationship between the two that I won't have to worry about them anymore.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Obey your new Malinois overlord


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Zebu is beautifully proportioned, got any vids of Zebu showing off that physique?


----------

